# Practice Problems & Exams Difficulty



## BuffaloWings (Mar 14, 2020)

What would you rank the difficultly and usefulness of the below Practice Problems/Exams for studying for TFS Exam:

NCEES 2001 Practice Exam

NCEES 2008 Practice Exam

NCEES 2016 Practice Exam

EngProGuide Practice Exam

SlaythePE Practice Exam

PPI Practice Exam

PPI Practice Problems

6 Minute Solutions


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Mar 14, 2020)

That's really difficult to say.  I have not had all the material here..  But, from what I have read, here on the forums,  and did have I believe the PPI Practice Problems had the most difficult questions.

From what I have read on the forums, the NCEES 2001 and 2008 version are identical.  

EngProGuides: Did not use.

Slaythe PE wasn't around for my exam...  JERK!


----------



## Dr. Barber (Mar 14, 2020)

BuffaloWings said:


> What would you rank the difficultly and usefulness of the below Practice Problems/Exams for studying for TFS Exam:
> 
> NCEES 2001 Practice Exam
> 
> ...


See this post by @mckenz007

She took a paper-based exam so her comments about references and stuff she took to the test are not applicable, but she did go into detail about almost all the study materials you are asking about.

http://engineerboards.com/topic/24508-how-i-passed-the-thermal-fluid-pe-exam/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7503508

Additionally, @sambisu gave a review of study materials here http://engineerboards.com/topic/24508-how-i-passed-the-thermal-fluid-pe-exam/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7504742


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 18, 2020)

In my experience. From easiest to hardest (from an MDM perspective)


2016 Practice Exam

6-minute Solutions

The actual PE exam

^all pretty similar

Then way at the bottom because MUCH MUCH harder.

        12. PPI Problems


----------



## OldSquaw (Mar 21, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> In my experience. From easiest to hardest (from an MDM perspective)
> 
> 
> 2016 Practice Exam
> ...


The new quiz problems in the PPI learning hub are very similar in difficulty to the NCEES practice exams and 6minute solutions.


----------



## BuffaloWings (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you everybody for their feedback.


----------

